# Werd beim Downhill nach hinten gezogen



## MindPatterns (1. August 2010)

Klingt doof - ist aber so 

Habe gestern mein Stinky entjungfert. Bin bislang immer nur Hardtails gefahren mit einer Frontfederung von max. 100 mm.
Beim Downhill ist mir jedenfalls aufgefallen, daß ich nach hinten gezogen werde, ich mußte mich richtig am Lenker festklammern, um nicht hintenrum abzusteigen, so hat es sich angefühlt.

Woran kann das liegen? Ich weiß, daß der Hinterbau wirklich weich ist, weil die Feder nciht zu meinem Gewicht paßt. hat hier evtl. das eintauchen des Dämpfers was damit zu tun, daß die Fahrt hecklastig dazu führt, daß die Gabel vorne unverhältnismäßig hoch ist?

Oder mache ich etwas grundlegendes an meiner Technik falsch (die ich als langjähriger Fahrer sehr gut einschätze).


----------



## Deleted 132705 (1. August 2010)

das fahrverhalten in etwa kommt mir bekannt vor, hatte sowas bei meinem curare (41er rh), am heck 24" und ne 170mm dc-gabel vorn drin. fühlte sich etwas an, als wäre die front viel zu hoch. und dem wird wohl auch so sein...
würd mal schauen, ob du nen anderes bike mit vergleichbarem federweg mal fahren kannst. ich kanns schlecht beurteilen, fahre seit 10 jahren nur so fette teile 

um das mal etwas zu visualisieren, so in etwa sah der aufbau aus: 



habs mittlerweile auch etwas entschärft...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MindPatterns (1. August 2010)

Loki_bottrop schrieb:


> das fahrverhalten in etwa kommt mir bekannt vor, hatte sowas bei meinem curare (41er rh), am heck 24" und ne 170mm dc-gabel vorn drin. fühlte sich etwas an, als wäre die front viel zu hoch. und dem wird wohl auch so sein...



Eben, dann wirds wahrscheinlich wirklich ein absolut schlecht abgestimmtes Fahrwerk sein. Von der gabel (66RCV) konnte ich gestern max 11 cm nutzen, wobei der Dämpfer schon an die 100% genutzt hat. Dann werd ich mich wohl erstmal nach einer härteren Feder umschauen, die Standardfeder scheint mit meinen 90kg wohl nich zurechtkommen ^^

Aber war schon geil, nen Superman Seatgrab hätte ich wahrscheinlich ohne zu springen geschafft, wenn ich weitergefahren wäre


----------



## Deleted 132705 (1. August 2010)

stimm dir erstmal dein fahrwerk richtig ab, macht sonst auch kein spass und geht aufs material (zumindest hinten laut deinen ausführungen)


----------



## MindPatterns (1. August 2010)

Loki_bottrop schrieb:


> stimm dir erstmal dein fahrwerk richtig ab, macht sonst auch kein spass und geht aufs material (zumindest hinten laut deinen ausführungen)



Am Dämpfer hinten läßt sich nicht mehr viel richten. Ich werd trotzdem provisorisch auf die härtere Feder wechseln - AFAIK ist die Standardfeder im Roco Coil R für nicht mehr als 80 kg ausgerichtet?! 

Klar, die Gabel benötigt dringenst die korrekte Einstellung, das wird als erstes in Agriff genommen.


----------



## Deleted 132705 (1. August 2010)

das war eigentlich auf die federhärte gemünzt. wenn die nicht stimmt, ist schon zuviel sag im spiel. ob die standardfeder passt kommt auch auf den rahmen an. je nach übersetzungsverhältnis ists anders.


----------



## Mountain_Biker (1. August 2010)

Das mit dem nach hinten iss bei nem Downhiller ja auch normal.
Wenn de richtige DH-Trails fährst biste dann immernoch waagerecht aufm Bike, weil die starke nach hinten Neigung das extreme Gefälle ausgleicht


----------



## LB-Biker (1. August 2010)

MindPatterns schrieb:


> Klingt doof - ist aber so
> 
> Habe gestern mein Stinky entjungfert. Bin bislang immer nur Hardtails gefahren mit einer Frontfederung von max. 100 mm.
> Beim Downhill ist mir jedenfalls aufgefallen, daß ich nach hinten gezogen werde, ich mußte mich richtig am Lenker festklammern, um nicht hintenrum abzusteigen, so hat es sich angefühlt.
> ...



Hattest du auch das Gefühl, dass du schon zu weit hinten bist um wieder nach vorne zu kommen?


----------



## MindPatterns (1. August 2010)

LB-Biker schrieb:


> Hattest du auch das Gefühl, dass du schon zu weit hinten bist um wieder nach vorne zu kommen?



Ich zitier mich mal selber - 



> ...nen Superman Seatgrab hätte ich wahrscheinlich ohne zu springen geschafft, wenn ich weitergefahren wäre...



Ja, ich hatte zwischendrin das Gefühl, daß ich mich richtiggehend wieder am Lenker nach vorne ziehen mußte.


----------



## LB-Biker (1. August 2010)

Dann kommt das daher (ich weiß, was ganz neues  ) das du schlichtweg zuweit hinter dem Sattel warst, passiert mir manchmal wenn ich platt bin und keine Konzentration mehr habe.
Dann brems ich leicht, schwing mich wieder in Position und ab gehtz.

MfG


----------



## MindPatterns (1. August 2010)

LB-Biker schrieb:


> Dann kommt das daher (ich weiß, was ganz neues  ) das du schlichtweg zuweit hinter dem Sattel warst, passiert mir manchmal wenn ich platt bin und keine Konzentration mehr habe.
> Dann brems ich leicht, schwing mich wieder in Position und ab gehtz.
> 
> MfG



Ich glaub, ich kann's dann wirklich erst nach optimaler Fahrwerkseinstellung testen. Beim Hardtail gehörte der Arsch hinter den Sattel halt zum guten Ton, ich muß mich da wohl erst etwas an die neue Geometrie gewöhnen müssen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jan84 (2. August 2010)

MindPatterns schrieb:


> [...]Beim Hardtail gehörte der Arsch hinter den Sattel halt zum guten Ton, ich muß mich da wohl erst etwas an die neue Geometrie gewöhnen müssen



Wenn kein Sattel im Weg ist sollte die Körperhaltung auffm Fully und auffm HT nicht groß unterschiedlich sein. 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## DH_Neuling (2. August 2010)

ich würde mal gucken ob die lenker stellung und so passt sonst vlt mal nen anderen vorbau oder mal sehen ob du die körperspannung vergisst;D

gruß 

ein weiterrer jan;D


----------



## cizeta (2. August 2010)

das liegt an den unterschidlichen fahrweisen von ht udn fully bei ht musste die gabel viel entlasten weis sonnst über lenker geht und man den boden küsst bei fully kann man mehr druck auf beiden reifen ausüben weshalb man etwas nach vorne gehen kann mit der possitzion das merke ist selbe wenn ich mit  dem glory vom freund fahre  der hinterbau hat 50% sag die gabel viell 10% weil ich vom ht gewohnt bin weit ghinterm sattel zu stehen


----------



## frogmatic (3. August 2010)

Ich schenk Dir 'n Komma. Oder zwei.

Und inhaltlich liegst du auch daneben. Wareum sollte man beim hardtail ausgerechnet das gefederte Rad entlasten? Wenn du nach hinten gehst verschenkst du Bremskraft, Lenkkontrolle und Bodenhaftung.


----------



## frogmatic (3. August 2010)

Ich schenk Dir 'n Komma. Oder zwei.

Und inhaltlich liegst du auch daneben. Warum sollte man beim hardtail ausgerechnet das gefederte Rad entlasten? Wenn du nach hinten gehst verschenkst du Bremskraft, Lenkkontrolle und Bodenhaftung.


----------



## DerandereJan (3. August 2010)

Spamm hier nich rum Froggie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB-Biker (3. August 2010)

frogmatic schrieb:


> Ich schenk Dir 'n Komma. Oder zwei.
> 
> Und inhaltlich liegst du auch daneben. Wareum sollte man beim hardtail ausgerechnet das gefederte Rad entlasten? Wenn du nach hinten gehst verschenkst du Bremskraft, Lenkkontrolle und Bodenhaftung.



Heißt das, dass du beim DH fahren über dem Lenker hängst?
 Wenn dann nen Sprung kommt machsten Frontflip oder was?

Es ist kein quatsch das Vr zu entlasten indem man sich nach hinten begibt.
Wenn man bremst setzt man sich bzw. steht zentral über dem Bike.


----------



## frogmatic (3. August 2010)

DerandereJan schrieb:


> Spamm hier nich rum Froggie



Lern Fahrradfahren, Suppenkasper.


----------



## frogmatic (3. August 2010)

LB-Biker schrieb:


> Heißt das, dass du beim DH fahren über dem Lenker hängst?



Nein.


----------



## DerandereJan (3. August 2010)

frogmatic schrieb:


> Lern Fahrradfahren, Suppenkasper.






Du bist ja soooo gemein....


----------



## jan84 (3. August 2010)

LB-Biker schrieb:


> Heißt das, dass du beim DH fahren über dem Lenker hängst?
> Wenn dann nen Sprung kommt machsten Frontflip oder was?
> 
> Es ist kein quatsch das Vr zu entlasten indem man sich nach hinten begibt.
> Wenn man bremst setzt man sich bzw. steht zentral über dem Bike.



Man kann das Gewicht durchaus verlagern während der Fahrt , man könnte sogar soweit gehen und sagen dass man das tun muss... 
Du brauchst zum Bremsen und zum Lenken Gewicht auf dem Vorderrad. Ist das Vorderrad entlastet kannst du weder Bremsen noch lenken. Immer soweit nach vorne, dass du gerade nicht übern Lenker gehst. Wirklich richtig hintern Sattel / übers Hinterrad muss man SEHR selten. 

Fully oder Hardtail ist dabei relativ egal.

grüße,
Jan


----------



## LB-Biker (3. August 2010)

jan84 schrieb:


> Man kann das Gewicht durchaus verlagern während der Fahrt , man könnte sogar soweit gehen und sagen dass man das tun muss...
> Du brauchst zum Bremsen und zum Lenken Gewicht auf dem Vorderrad. Ist das Vorderrad entlastet kannst du weder Bremsen noch lenken. Immer soweit nach vorne, dass du gerade nicht übern Lenker gehst. Wirklich richtig hintern Sattel / übers Hinterrad muss man SEHR selten.
> 
> Fully oder Hardtail ist dabei relativ egal.
> ...



Ich habe doch geschrieben das man beim Bremsen zentral steht! Und von Arsch auf Reifen steht da auch nix!


----------



## cizeta (3. August 2010)

ich fahre mit ht und über stein wurzel felder muss man wenn sie nicht gerade  in einer kurve verlaufen hinterm sattel weil es dich sonnst weghaut habs schon selbst erlebt


----------



## LB-Biker (3. August 2010)

Eben, wenn man Gewicht vom VR nimmt kommt man mit dem VR auch leichter über Hindernisse, das HR folgt eh, das muss nicht entlastet werden.


----------



## cizeta (3. August 2010)

mein reden


----------



## snoopz (4. August 2010)

Klar, wenn man das Rad da einfach drüberpoltern läßt, muß man natürlich das VR entlasten, indem man ständig hinterm Sattel hängt. Aktive Fahrweise ist hier das Stichwort. Vorderrad entlasten durch anreißen, nicht durch permanente Kackstellung. Aktiv fahren und nicht wie ein Sack Kartoffeln auf dem Bike hängen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trek 6500 (4. August 2010)

..was heisst eigentlich "werd" ..LOL.....


----------



## Tang (5. August 2010)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> ..was heisst eigentlich "werd" ..LOL.....



Das Vorgangspassiv ist die Form des Passivs, die mit _werden_ und dem Partizip Perfekt gebildet wird:
Er _wird_ nach hinten _gezogen.

_Mit dem entsprechendem Personalpronomen wird daraus:
Ich_ werde_ nach hinten _gezogen.

_+ Slang ergibt dann:
Ich *werd* nach hinten _gezogen.

_Capiche? ^^​


----------



## trek 6500 (5. August 2010)

scheiss slang - schreib `doch einfach normal ... oder ist  slang coooooooooool ?


----------



## Tang (5. August 2010)

Brauchst du mich nicht fragen, hab' den thread nicht erstellt. Ich finde Slang aber toll, zumindest wenn ohne Slang sowas bei rumkommt, was du da tippst. Ist aber auch eigentlich egal...


----------



## frogmatic (5. August 2010)

LB-Biker schrieb:


> Heißt das, dass du beim DH fahren über dem Lenker hängst?
> Wenn dann nen Sprung kommt machsten Frontflip oder was?
> 
> Es ist kein quatsch das Vr zu entlasten indem man sich nach hinten begibt.
> Wenn man bremst setzt man sich bzw. steht zentral über dem Bike.





LB-Biker schrieb:


> (...) Ich fahre zwar *schon 3 Monate* Street und DH (...)



Du Schelm 

Alles wichtige hat snoopz ja schon ergänzt.


----------



## trek 6500 (5. August 2010)

bei mir ist es aber nur ein schnelligkeits tippfehler ....


----------



## frogmatic (5. August 2010)

Tang schrieb:


> Brauchst du mich nicht fragen, hab' den thread nicht erstellt. *Ich finde Slang aber toll*, zumindest wenn ohne Slang sowas bei rumkommt, was du da tippst. Ist aber auch eigentlich egal...



Klar, Slang reimt sich ja auch auf Tang


----------



## jan84 (5. August 2010)

Nicht eher auf Täng?


----------



## trek 6500 (5. August 2010)

doch - und bäng .....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frogmatic (5. August 2010)

jan84 schrieb:


> Nicht eher auf Täng?



Spricht sich der Herr Tang etwa nicht Täng?
Sonst wärs ja so ein Glibber-Algengedöns, wer bitte will denn so heißen?


----------



## Kettenglied (5. August 2010)

Tanga


----------



## LB-Biker (5. August 2010)

Kettenglied schrieb:


> Tanga




Tanga leitet sich doch (wie der Tanz) vom lat. Wort "tangere" ab, was soviel wie berühren heißt, und ein Sláng ist ja angelehnt an die eigentliche Sprache, berührt diese also.

Tja, die Welt ist klein...


----------



## Tang (5. August 2010)

Freut mich, dass mein Nickname eure Gehirnströme in Wallung versetzt  . Es wird englisch ausgesprochen. Wer zuerst errät, wovon ich's abgeleitet hab, der bekommt 'ne Umarmung -.-


----------



## LB-Biker (5. August 2010)

Tang drück im Englischen vieles aus, die bedeutung geht von "Hauch" über "Wesen" bis hin zu "Fotze"



laut Google


----------



## Kettenglied (5. August 2010)

Ich hätte da schon eine Idee.....aber ich will keine Umarmung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tang (5. August 2010)

LB-Biker schrieb:


> Tang drück im Englischen vieles aus, die bedeutung geht von "Hauch" über "Wesen" bis hin zu "Fotze"
> 
> 
> 
> laut Google



Interessant. Aber daneben.


----------



## LB-Biker (5. August 2010)

Tang schrieb:


> Interessant. Aber daneben.



Jaja, dat ist wieder so nen tolles englisches Wort wie Brathering...


----------



## cizeta (6. August 2010)

oder choke the chicken


----------



## frogmatic (6. August 2010)

This is a limmerick in slang
about a certain Mr. Tang
who slung
his tongue
around a tang.


"scharfer/stechender Geruch" sagt leo.org, da verzichte ich mal auf die Umarmung...


----------



## Tang (6. August 2010)

Also wörtliche Übersetzungen sind eh die falsche Richtung. Immerhin gibt's jetzt Gedichte über mich.


----------



## LB-Biker (6. August 2010)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Photo_082105_005.jpg


----------



## Tang (6. August 2010)

Kannte ich auch noch nicht.


----------



## DerandereJan (6. August 2010)

http://www.aightgenossen.ch/images/content/original/562_wu_tang_logo.jpg


----------



## DerandereJan (6. August 2010)

.


----------



## Tang (6. August 2010)

Wu-Tang kommt dem sehr nahe. Zumindest ist die Bedeutung des Namens derselbe. Tang bezeichnet in China häufig einen König, mit dem großer Erfolg in Verbindung gebracht werden kann. Den genauen Namen kenn ich nicht mehr, ich nenne mich Tang seit ich mich im Internet rumtreibe. "Wu-Tang" könnte man dann "militärisch erfolgreich" heißen.

Achso... /hug


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB-Biker (6. August 2010)

Gut das dat jetzt geklärt ist


----------



## trek 6500 (6. August 2010)

aha-------


----------



## Alexspeed (6. August 2010)

Also ich muss auch mal meinen Senf dazu geben.

Das du vom Hardtail auf Fully umgestiegen bist und es dich nach hinten zieht ist ganz normal. Nur du solltest es etwas anders ausdrücken.

Dasselbe wie bei mir. Von einem abgestützten Eingelenker bin ich auf ein VPP umgestiegen und siehe da das Bike bremst nicht mehr bei verblockten Strecken, klebt am Boden und beschleunigt noch um einiges besser als ein HT oder ein Eingelenker. Deswegen denkst du es zieht dich, aber es fährt halt nur besser.

Also Lass Rollen


Ride On


----------



## frogmatic (6. August 2010)

Alexspeed schrieb:


> Also Lass Rollen



Aber bleib überm Rad dabei


----------



## andi55 (7. August 2010)

Loki_bottrop schrieb:


> das fahrverhalten in etwa kommt mir bekannt vor, hatte sowas bei meinem curare (41er rh), am heck 24" und ne 170mm dc-gabel vorn drin. fühlte sich etwas an, als wäre die front viel zu hoch. und dem wird wohl auch so sein...
> würd mal schauen, ob du nen anderes bike mit vergleichbarem federweg mal fahren kannst. ich kanns schlecht beurteilen, fahre seit 10 jahren nur so fette teile
> 
> um das mal etwas zu visualisieren, so in etwa sah der aufbau aus:
> ...



Nur interessenhalber:
160er Scheiben?


----------



## LB-Biker (7. August 2010)

andi55 schrieb:


> Nur interessenhalber:
> 160er Scheiben?



Vorne siehts irgendwie nach 140 er aus find ich


----------



## Deleted 132705 (7. August 2010)

andi55 schrieb:


> Nur interessenhalber:
> 160er Scheiben?





LB-Biker schrieb:


> Vorne siehts irgendwie nach 140 er aus find ich



160er scheiben mit deore bremse. hab die leider verkauft, weil mir die is adapter auf grosse scheibe schlichtweg zu teuer waren und ich noch ne auriga bremsanlage mit passenden adaptern hatte. diese ist letzten monat undicht geworden. muss sagen die deore war trotz minischeiben echt knaller.


----------

